# friends--hehe



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

well here's one way to get some people back to the forum-  -request them as a friend--they get an e-mail and wonder whats going on-i just did it this morn - lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've been doing the same. 
I would like to see some old friends back here in the mix .


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is dirty pool old man!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I've been friend requesting all morning..heheh.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

your suppose to get an email? I didn't.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I did..


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I keep on gettin them! Attack of the e-mails!!!!


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

I only got 2 friends. I am so lonely!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh, dear Pyro, I feel so special now.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

johnnythunder said:


> Oh, dear Pyro, I feel so special now.


 i meant its a good way to get those who wait till the season to come on


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Pyro told me that if I didn't become his friend he would send out some guys to break my legs. I figured i better comply.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

hawkchucker said:


> I only got 2 friends. I am so lonely!


That's one ore than I've got.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

tuck said:


> Pyro told me that if I didn't become his friend he would send out some guys to break my legs. I figured i better comply.


Pyro, you better call off Guido & Hammer Head...


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Moon Dog said:


> Pyro, you better call off Guido & Hammer Head...


hey moon dog i think they'r headed your way


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

I only have two friends.....sniff...
Lets see..Click here, open in new window....Click to add
friend..No wait! I have to close this window first, then..
Oh heck! I wonder how many stamps I have left. I'll
just snail mail them out....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

midnight_moon said:


> I only have two friends.....sniff...
> Lets see..Click here, open in new window....Click to add
> friend..No wait! I have to close this window first, then..
> Oh heck! I wonder how many stamps I have left. I'll
> just snail mail them out....


If you have me, then that's all you need...just ask anyone!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Okay, I've had a few friend requests. How exactly do you go about activating/accepting these. Frankly, I don't see the point of it. I like message boards for the content, but not sure we need to identify certain online "friends", but anyway..what do you click/check/etc..
BTW Jeff, I got your request and there is a message section where you left me a note. How do you respond to this? I looked at the FAQ but it didn't make it clear.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Type their name in the blank box at the top and check friend request...adds them as a friend on your list and sends a request back to them for you to be added to their list of friends....I think....unless I just totally screwed up the request.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> If you have me, then that's all you need...just ask anyone!


yep! cool! then that's all i need.
btw, i tried to make some hands out of the flex wax last night.
next time, i think i will stay sober, and turn the heat down just
a tad!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> Okay, I've had a few friend requests. How exactly do you go about activating/accepting these. Frankly, I don't see the point of it. I like message boards for the content, but not sure we need to identify certain online "friends", but anyway..what do you click/check/etc..
> BTW Jeff, I got your request and there is a message section where you left me a note. How do you respond to this? I looked at the FAQ but it didn't make it clear.


next to the message is a link to view coversation click on that and respond


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

midnight_moon said:


> btw, i tried to make some hands out of the flex wax last night.
> next time, i think i will stay sober, and turn the heat down just
> a tad!


just a tad though


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Naaaaah This way the pain has to fight like salmon to go upstream against the alcohol. :laugheton:


----------



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

hehehehe i would love to have more friends
the more the merrier


----------

